# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bloeden tijdens seks

## Questiongirl19

Hallo,

Ik heb momenteel 2 bedpartners. :$ Maar bij de ene jongen bloed ik bij de seks en bij de andere niet?
Wat zou hiervan de reden kunnen zijn? en is het gevaarlijk?

----------

